# 2007 Draft Best Ever?



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

I really think this could be one of the best drafts ever. Next year's crop is loaded with talent. Oden, Durant, Noah, Young, Wright, McRoberts. I know Lebron, Wade, Bosh, Melo was one of the best, but I think this good have the potential to be better. The OVER 19 rule made it so this draft got extremely deep. I think team's will be trying to tank the season just to get a high pick, and hopefully gain cap space for the 2007 offseason as well. Even though the Trailblazers are going to be terrible next season, they are picking a good time to suck.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

if they draft well this year and get oden next year they will be the same force they once were in the late 1990s


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tobybennett said:


> I really think this could be one of the best drafts ever. Next year's crop is loaded with talent. Oden, Durant, Noah, Young, Wright, McRoberts. I know Lebron, Wade, Bosh, Melo was one of the best, but I think this good have the potential to be better. The OVER 19 rule made it so this draft got extremely deep. I think team's will be trying to tank the season just to get a high pick, and hopefully gain cap space for the 2007 offseason as well. Even though the Trailblazers are going to be terrible next season, they are picking a good time to suck.




LOL the youth of today always make me giggle. You might want to check out some of the drafts in the 80's. Especially 1984.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

84 was fantastic 96 was great 03 could potentially the best but 07 aint gonna be a slouch either


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

We'll have to wait and see how it turns out, but it definitely has the potential to be one of the best drafts ever. Although it should be weak in terms of guards, there may be more talented big-men in it than any other previous draft. It appears like teams will be able to get top-5 pick type of talents at 8-15, which is rare. As a Bulls fan I'm really glad we can swap first round picks with the Knicks next year if we want.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

time will tell, I still think 96 was in my time, so since 85.. the 96 draft was the best IMO


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Obviously, we are talking potential. The strength of this draft is really dependent on one player, Greg Oden. If he becomes what he is expected to become, then you can start comparing 2007 to 2003. If he does not pan out, then it would be worthless to make a comparison. Personally, I think Oden is going to be great, and his career, while not being quite at LeBron James' level, will be pretty close. Even then, ou would still need someone like Joakim Noah, Kevin Durant, Josh McRoberts or Thaddeus Young (to name a few, obviously there are more candidates) to step up to the level of Dwyane Wade.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Ohh believe me I have checked out the 84 draft. I'm just saying that it is rare to have so many players with this much potential all in one draft. There is only one true center in Oden, but if he lives up to his potential he could be the next David Robinson if not better. Then you have Durant, Young, Wright, McRoberts, Noah, who are all around 6"10 and have an amazing skill set. Like crazyfan said above, this draft won't be no slouch. And ya the da bulls are real lucky to have the switch option, that could end up hurting the knicks more than this year #2 overall.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

The 2007 draft could potentially be a great one, but then again it could be another Draft Class of 2001. Most of the guys that make next year’s draft so intriguing are only 17 or 18 right now, so it’s impossible at this point to say that those guys are going to make that draft the best—or even one of the best—that the NBA has ever seen. It has potential, and man do we love that word.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

it's why i desperately do NOT want to see the suns trade the hawks pick. i'm hoping that the hawks are just bad enough to get the 4th pick in the draft. adding whomever that player is to this suns squad, with the suns two picks from THIS year's draft means that the rich get even richer. i love the draft.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> it's why i desperately do NOT want to see the suns trade the hawks pick. i'm hoping that the hawks are just bad enough to get the 4th pick in the draft. adding whomever that player is to this suns squad, with the suns two picks from THIS year's draft means that the rich get even richer. i love the draft.


Not to burst your bubble, but I can't imagine the Hawks doing worse next season than they did this year (barring injury). Nowhere to go, but up! Realistically, the pick will be around #9 or so I think.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think its too early to say for sure, except for oden it may not even be as good as this year.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ATL's pick will probably be like 5-10 next year


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

5-10 next year will probably get you Adam morrison this year


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I like next years draft a lot...

My sleeper for that draft is Brandon Rush. I think he has what it takes to be a star in the league.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

All 2007 is missing is a great PG. The problem with 2007 is that it will be so good that some players will not declare. However, there will be some Noah/Tyrus emerging from out of nowhere. I mean other than Gay, Morrison and Aldridge how many of this year's lottery picks were projected lottery picks at the start of the college season? Also, the international field will be great next season. I think 2007 will go down as one of the best deep drafts of all time rivaling 1984 as far as producing HOF level players.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Best ever is a title you save for atleast three years removed from the draft itself, but it certainly looks promising as hell. It very well could be the best ever, and it would make sense, since all the high school guys that would be coming out this year have to wait until next year, so it's almost like two drafts in one.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Oden=Overrated...Not sold on this guy yet. He has a lot to learn on the low block. When I watched him play he had absolutely no post up game. Lets see how does at OSU.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Everyone is hyping up Greg Oden, but im not sold on him yet. I'm going to wait for him to play a year at Ohio State before i declare him the next Robinson or Hakeem. Who knows maybe he could be the next Kandiman :biggrin:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> All 2007 is missing is a great PG. The problem with 2007 is that it will be so good that some players will not declare. However, there will be some Noah/Tyrus emerging from out of nowhere. I mean other than Gay, Morrison and Aldridge how many of this year's lottery picks were projected lottery picks at the start of the college season? Also, the international field will be great next season. I think 2007 will go down as one of the best deep drafts of all time rivaling 1984 as far as producing HOF level players.



LaMarcus Aldridge was hyped as being a Lottery Pick. I don't think 2007 will even be as good as 2003 draft with Bron, Wade, Carmelo.


----------



## jakethegreat (Jun 12, 2006)

It's easy to see the athleticism of the draft prospects in the o6 and 07 draft classes, I mean there are few sub-30 inch verts, even for centers and pfs!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

When it comes to players over 6'10, the 2007 draft has to be ranked amongst the most intriguing. But, their are very few top guard prospects and barley any lotto talented PG's. But as far as bigs go, 07' could be amazing.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

this may sound a little mad but maybe ronald steele or mustafa shakur could take advantage of the lack of point guards and become top 10 picks


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> this may sound a little mad but maybe ronald steele or mustafa shakur could take advantage of the lack of point guards and become top 10 picks



Ronald Steele to me is a Lotttery Pick, but Shakur is going to have to work for it.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Ghost said:


> Ronald Steele to me is a Lotttery Pick, but Shakur is going to have to work for it.




Shakur definitely has to have a very solid season for Arizona and if he plays every game like how he played in the ncaa tournament he's a 1st round pick and with the lack of point guards could go late lotto to mid 1st. This leads me to wonder why lead guards like kyle lowry, jordan famar, darius washington wont go back and play just one more season of college ball and become lottery picks in 2007 with some teams certainly going to want point guards


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> Shakur definitely has to have a very solid season for Arizona and if he plays every game like how he played in the ncaa tournament he's a 1st round pick and with the lack of point guards could go late lotto to mid 1st. This leads me to wonder why lead guards like kyle lowry, jordan famar, darius washington wont go back and play just one more season of college ball and become lottery picks in 2007 with some teams certainly going to want point guards



Farmar and Washington I think need to go back to college for one more year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

mr hoopster said:


> Everyone is hyping up Greg Oden, but im not sold on him yet. I'm going to wait for him to play a year at Ohio State before i declare him the next Robinson or Hakeem. Who knows maybe he could be the next Kandiman :biggrin:


Don't worry Mr Hoopster and DaFranchise, people who didn't know what they were talking about were saying the same thing about LeBron in 2003. "He's been playing against kids, let's see what he does against men, I bet he'll bust." We need people like you to fill in the ranks. Plus it makes us feel special when Oden does become a franchise player in his rookie season because it seems like there was actually people out there who thought Oden would bust.



Ghost said:


> LaMarcus Aldridge was hyped as being a Lottery Pick.


Incidentally, I was the first person to mention his name as a potential lottery guy in the look ahead thread from last summer. Just thought I'd throw that out there and pat myself on the back a little. Oh, and MemphisX said 

"Josh Boone is going to be the #1 pick barring someone having a breakout season."

I love old threads


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

mr hoopster said:


> Everyone is hyping up Greg Oden, but im not sold on him yet. I'm going to wait for him to play a year at Ohio State before i declare him the next Robinson or Hakeem. Who knows maybe he could be the next Kandiman :biggrin:



I don't think so. I'll even go that far and say it's a pitty NBA doesn't let HS players be drafted because with so weak situation on center position Oden would be an All-NBA maybe even next season...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

ivo_krka said:


> I don't think so. I'll even go that far and say it's a pitty NBA doesn't let HS players be drafted because with so weak situation on center position Oden would be an All-NBA maybe even next season...






No freaking way, not even 3rd team, not ahead of a would-be 35 Shaq let alone say Yao


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Carney, Morrison, Gay, Aldridge, Bargnani, Shelden, they are all let lottery picks if they were in the 2007 Draft.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> Carney, Morrison, Gay, Aldridge, Bargnani, Shelden, they are all let lottery picks if they were in the 2007 Draft.




Agree with morrison, gay, aldridge and barganani not so sure about carney and shelden


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Agree with morrison, gay, aldridge and barganani not so sure about carney and shelden


I agree with this. Carney is projected in the low lottery, and Williams, if not for the supposed promise from Atlanta, would be projected in the same area. There are at least five players expected to be in next year's draft that would push those guys out of the lottery (Oden, Durant, Young, Noah, B. Wright, J. Wright, and Horford are the candidates).


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

jsm27 said:


> I agree with this. Carney is projected in the low lottery, and Williams, if not for the supposed promise from Atlanta, would be projected in the same area. There are at least five players expected to be in next year's draft that would push those guys out of the lottery (Oden, Durant, Young, Noah, B. Wright, J. Wright, and Horford are the candidates).




Not sold on Brandan Wright way too thin to play PF. Rather have McRoberts


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Not sold on Brandan Wright way too thin to play PF. Rather have McRoberts


I do not think he will be a power forward in the bruising sense. With a little more weight, he could be a Garnett/Bosh-type power forward - the tall, lanky but strong, athletic kind.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

well we'll see how he partners with hansbrough next season 1st


----------

